# Losing Radio Shack?



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Article in Jacksonville's Times Union today
speculating on the closing of many
Radio Shack stores here. RS has lost
money for several years. They've lost
electronics sales to the internet.

I hope not. Where, easily, can we get
those small switches, resistors,
LEDs and the like?

I wonder if Home Depot and/or Lowes would
put their electronics parts in their
electric departments.

Don


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Unfortunately the market for the type of components you'll be missing is very small. Don't expect HD or Lowes to move in any time soon.

Most of the components are in fact cheaper to order online, even with shipping. Big enough orders reduce shipping costs even further.

I don't know if your Radio Shacks are different than here, although I would doubt it. They've tried to restructure themselves as consumer electronics, but most of what they offer is way overpriced, and the quality of their discrete components almost feels like seconds at times.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*RS*

Hi,all..Here locally all they know is phone selling and not very good at that.They have been getting quite a far piece from what they started out to be. The original parent company used to be the guru of electronic parts. A first leader in that field. When Tandy corp[big giant] bought Allied radio out ,that started their downfall. Now Radio Shack has taken it to the grave. 

I started with Allied Radio when they first came out,you could count on their guarantee and their products. Their customers came first,now your pocketbook comes first.

I hate to see them go.

So goes life,have a good evening,sanepilot


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I saw an article like that about a month or so ago and today saw the beginning of the end for RS. There was two stores in my area, the larger one that I headed for today is now gone, empty. They were vacuuming the floor when I got there. The other smaller store is half empty and one of the clerks there told me they are now a clearance store. I said what then your closing and she said no after they sell off all the clearance stuff (everything in the store) they have been told they are going back to a normal store. I don't think so. So for me it will now be an hour and a half ride to Fry's electronics in Austin. They had everything I needed today and I know they will always be there.

I'll just wait and see on the small RS near me but they never had much and the clerks didn't know anything at all every time I asked any questions. 

David


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I used to like RS, but I'm not crying over their pending demise. It's been a long time since I went into one, their component selection is very small and overpriced. The other products they have like phones are cheaper at many other outlets, so there's no real reason to go there. They clearly got lost with the lousy decisions they've made as a corporation, they have succumbed to the basic laws of nature. 

Evolve or be eaten.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have 3 Radio Shack stores within 10 miles of me. They are over saturated in this area. They change what they stock every 6 months. Do not stock the small electrical parts anymore (at least in any selection). 

Why do I go there:
1. They constantly have closeout sales. Toys for the kids, batteries etc. Manager says that each time they are told to change the quantity of what they are to have in-stock on hand they have to fire sale any excess. 
2. They have cheep spools of wire. I still run DC and have an ever growing train set.
3. They occasionally have a good deal on small accessories for PCs. Note I am particular about what I use so I may pay a bit extra in this category to get just what I want. Sometimes for this reason seeing it first makes a huge difference.

I hate to say it though if they disappear there are allot of other alternatives that would stop me from missing them.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I think I've been in RS once in the last 5 years or so, and that was to find a spool of fine solder (I'm sure I could have found it elsewhere.)

Seems like a store full of stereos/TV's (can be bought ANYWHERE cheaper), cheap RC cars (cheap as in not good, but toy level that break easily) and electronic components.

Not too many people fixing their electronics like they used to back in the day. They are, for the most part, disposable commodities these days.

Haven't looked at them for wire - seems HD/Lowes always has a great selection and good pricing in bulk.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Nearly every time I visited the local RS for a switch or other small part, it was never in stock....that never helps.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Radio Shack was a creature of the '70's, when people built their own computers and amateur radios. Not too many people do that any more. I'd say I would miss the convenience of being able to run down and buy what I need, but in reality, it's been years since the local places have stocked what I'm looking for (what kind of electronics store doesn't carry shrink wrap tubing, for crying out loud?).


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Nearly every time I visited the local RS for a switch or other small part, it was never in stock....that never helps.


Amen!
That has been my experience in the past two or three years as well......time after time.
I've since found a local electronics parts shop that stocks most everything a model train guy could need or want. If not, he gets in within a couple days.
I doubt if I ever enter another Radio Shack.
Bob


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

In Canada, Radio Shack is now called "The Source"....looks the same though.....

An interesting story about Radio Shack here:

http://qz.com/338868/radioshack-was-the-starbucks-of-the-80s-and-then-it-ran-out-of-batteries/


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well to follow up on this thread. At 5PM CST today my local news reported that Ft Worth based Radio Shack has officially filed for bankruptcy and will sell off 2400 of its stores. 

Just to let ya'll know.

David

Here is a link to a short story about it on Yahoo News also,

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/radioshack-files-ch-11-bankruptcy-222534944.html


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Nearly every time I visited the local RS for a switch or other small part, it was never in stock....that never helps.


Same with the 3 stores around me and then try to ask them a question about something they sell and the answer is I don't know. 

On the same topic of stores closing There is a Mom and Pop Hobby shop near me that has been open for 80 Years and is closing  do to the Internet there sales are down. Shame to see them close after all those years and its only had two owners


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Like I say, brick & mortar is losing to click & order.....


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Radio Shack was really good about 25 years ago. They changed marketing plans and got more into cell phones and peripherals. Components are very scarcely stocked and way over-priced. I think they got caught up in the media technology and let the rest of their marketing strategies suffer. Poor management.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Trouble is all these shops have been hit by online stores which don't have to carry so many overheads. The high street shops on the UK are also suffering. Radio Shack is called Tandy in the UK and folded their retail operation to go online.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Here is another story on RS it include a 45 page court doc if anyone wants to read it. It does have a list of all the stores they are closing in it. My town is on the list. 

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/1-784-radioshack-stores-close-202858096.html

David


----------



## DCNMA (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't think any of us will suffer much if we lose our local Radio Shack. Like others here have said; I rarely found what I needed there, they are over priced and the quality of their components seems kinda low. If they would carry electronic components more like Fry's they would be more appreciated. I miss not living near a Fry's! Online options are more viable than Radio Shack if you don't have an urgent need. 

I read they are closing over 1,100 of their stores at this time leaving about 4,000 open for now so it's likely they'll be around a while.


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

When I first got my Ham Radio license back in early 90's my first contact was on a Radio Shack HTX-202 handheld 2 Meter radio. Both the mobile rig and my hand held, along with both my base and handheld scanner were Radio Shack gear. Back then the store catered to that kind of clients. Then they lost thier way and its hard to find anything of value beyond solder there. Thier demise is mostly of their own doing. Mike


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The three stores nearest me are not on the Closure list. One has been
open only 3 or 4 years.

But, I assume, this is only the beginning.

I use a fair number of diodes and capacitors. I'll stock up on
them. I bought a package that includes several of every value resistor made so I'm
fixed with them.

A friend has recommended FRY.Com as an electronic parts
resource. I have yet to check on them.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I think it is a gross oversimplification to blame the demise of "brick and mortar" on "click and order". In any business, companies that conform ti and manage to the status quo get left behind in the dust of economic development. The rise of the internet was something that many, if not most, in retail failed to properly evaluate and react to.

For a further example, my son and I were working on our models yesterday and ran out of model cement. So we drove to the LHS -- a 40 minute drive one way -- only to find that they didn't have waht we wanted. ALMOST a wasted trip, until my son spotted what we needed (wanted) in the bargain bin. Not that they didn't have cement for plastic models, just not any brand I am used to using. This illustrates 3 points -- if one internet vendor doesn't have what I want, it's easy to find another; I don't have to drive anywhere, and I couldn't get instant gratification (the biggest advantage of the physical location).

Now , in fairness, I made a bad choice of stores. I have my choice of 4, all about the same distance away, and the one I picked is the best place for track and locos and rolling stock, but doesn't support structure models very well. And, incidentally hosts a club layout in the back. But that's why the brick and mortar folks need to break the mold and find ways to compete.

Radio Shack, though, was more a matter of totally missing its core market and chasing trends.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Really astonished to see the "Radio Shack failed because of click-and-order" mantra. Radio Shack was already well into decline before internet ordering was widely available. They just plain do not carry electronics. You walk into a Radio Shack and about 85% of the store is empty floor space. Their headline products are obsolete cell phones, batteries, remote controls, and knockoff RC toys.

There is absolutely no reason why they could not have 1/2 of the store stocked with electronic components at a reasonable price (I'll pay 50% markup from the internet for something I need right now -- I won't pay 200-400%), including hobbyist stuff like Arduino, Raspberry Pi+, robotic and building stuff like Kinetix with motors and all kinds of movement. How about even carrying a decent soldering iron like Tenma or Miller? Then make the other half of the store have essential electronics stuff that people need. SD cards for your camera. *Reasonable* batteries and battery chargers, including extra charging packs for cell phones. A decent set of headphones and earbuds.

Last time I was at Radio Shack, I needed 22 gauge solid wire. They had a spool of 30 feet for $10 in black only. I asked the guy if he could lookup and see if they had red wire at any other store nearby. He pointed me to another store. I drove there. They didn't have it. Keep in mind that 100 feet of solid core 22awg wire available in 8 different colors can be had at Fry's for $7 a roll each.

Radio Shack was marked up *471% over another store* and they didn't even have the product!!

CTValleyRR, don't get me started on "hobby" type stores that 50% of the store is not hobby stuff and they just don't carry the basics anymore.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

feldon30 said:


> CTValleyRR, don't get me started on "hobby" type stores that 50% of the store is not hobby stuff and they just don't carry the basics anymore.


True 2 of the 4 places near me are the "Toy and Hobby" variety. I can really only use them for scenery and scratch-building materials, tools, and sometimes small stuff like couplers. Maybe the occasional structure kit (although most are cheap stuff from Model Power and Bachmann).

The other two are good hobby shops. Time Machine Hobbies is kind of a typical "toy" store downstairs, with military models, R/C, LEGO, etc... but there are few true toys for sale. Upstairs, on the other hand, is dedicated to model railroads and other miniatures (doll houses, especially) and has several operating layouts. They also have a new branch across the street dedicated to gaming and miniatures (figures). Tom's Trains of Connecticut is tucked into a corner in an office complex, but he really carries just about everything trains, and more importantly, KNOWS a lot about them, too. But neither has a whole lot in the way of structure models. Neither of these has a good internet presence, but between train shows and their knowledge and inventory of real train stuff, should hang with us for a while.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Follow up story in paper this morning. NINE RS stores to close in
Jacksonville, including the one closest to me. aaargh.

Don


----------



## Joefrumjersey (Apr 16, 2013)

Radio Shack? I'm surprised they lasted this long. The local store closed over 5 years ago. The mall store ten miles away only sells phones. It's been a very long time since I made a purchase at a Radio Shack. I'm not surprised they blamed internet sales, I'm just surprised they didn't assign equal blame to Walmart, like every other failed business does.

There is always another source.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

They're all but giving stuff away.

I went to the nearby Radio Shack store
that is closing.

I got 40% off the various electronic parts
I wanted to stock up on.

8 Push buttons (for panels)
16 Various transistors (in a pack)
25 Diodes for rectifiers or current path (pack)
4 Capacitors (for 'stay alive')
9 LEDs (pack)

Total: $8.99 including tax.

You could get a huge pack of resistors for a couple $.
I have that already. 

If you think you'll need any of this go quick the
stocks are going fast.

Don


----------

